# Meeting Billy for the first time.



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

This is the first time I met my lovely Billy at 8 months old. He seemed to take to me straight away,but I didn't realise how cuddly and affectionate he would be.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

All his brothers and sisters!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking at me over the fence! He was the only one who didn't run off to play,he seemed to know he was coming home with us.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy's dad, Nutty. He is a show dog,and has appeared in a commercial for a watch. Sorry I'm having to post these separately but can't post more than one at a time for some reason.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy and his sister Sherry,who is a show dog and doing well in competition in England. His brother Bob is still living with the breeder but she is hoping he can be given a good home too. The breeder has 12 standard poodles and 3 miniatures! Heaven for a poodle fanatic like me to visit!!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Meeting my son for the first time. He doesn't live with us but adores the dogs and is always visiting. Billy really loves him!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Home with us,and on his first walk in the woods the next day. This lovely boy has bought us so much joy and helped heal our hearts after losing our precious standard Harley earlier in the year very suddenly. He wasn't quite 10 and we didn't expect to lose him when we did so it was a very hard time and although Billy will never replace Harley,that would be impossible,having another dog to care for helps no end,and having his little playmate Tia our mini pup come into the family makes our family complete.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awww Carrie-e, he is just lovely! He obviously knew he was onto a winner when you all turned up!

If I thought for a minute I could do a standard with our toy I'd be onto that breeder like a shot...! 

Have to say if I'd found this forum before we got Pippin I might have gone for a spoo rather than a toy, but at the time we were VERY spacially challenged in an old (250yr) cottage with only a small yard, no garden - we moved house in February... for the dog... (well, and for a garden for me but don't tell her!). A toy seemed the best fit - and now we're enslaved of course!

Billy is stunning, such a gorgeous face, and the shot of him with his siblings... fabulous!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Bless you manxcat, our breeder is so happy we have got Billy as we had one of her first puppies she ever bred over 20 years ago. We are always e mailing her with photos! I had a toy poodle with 2 standards,and never had any problems so it's worth thinking about. It's so lovely to see them playing together and They are lovely company for each other when I have to go out. I can give you the breeders email address if you ever are interested in getting a standard. She is very experienced and even if she has no standard pups I'm sure she could advise you as to good breeders who have. It was funny,but the moment I saw Billy I fell in love,and I think he was the same!! He walked out of the breeders house,jumped in our car and didn't look back! Poor Carol was sobbing by the side of the road and Billy was laid on my lap chilling out!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks - I'm still holding out on "rescuing" Pushkin, Pippin's Latvian boyfriend, at the moment - his owners are still debating what to do... *sigh*... But if that doesn't work out... )


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I hope they soon decide,it must be awful wanting to adopt him and them not knowing what to do. It must be very hard for them as they have got attached to him and to have to let him go will be so difficult. Hope they make a decision soon for all your sakes.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Billy is so handsome.When we adopted Kruz he had been in three foster home already but he must of liked us cause he didn't want to leave when he came to visit the first and last time .this being said poodles just know who they love and you can' fight poodle love.Enjoy Billy to the fullest he looks like a good kid.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! Congratulations on bringing in a new family member!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

That is one beautiful spoo!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He is just beautiful - thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures!
How old is he now? I am surprised that such a deep black poodle had a silver Sire - is he showing any signs of turning blue?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Billy is gorgeous and thanks for all the wonderful pictures. Looks like you two were just meant to be! Enjoy and keep sharing the pictures.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy's daddy Nutty is brown,well he is cafe au lait really,a very beautiful colour,mum Ebony is a nice black. Billy was 1 years old on 4 August. He has really grown in the 4 months since we had him,he is now 29" tall and weighs 32kg. He has settled in with us really well,it's like we have always had him. What I would say about his colour is that in the sun he has a lovely brown glow,I know some people would see that as a fault but I don't show him,and I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

This is quite a good photo of Billy taken a few weeks ago,you can see his brown glow.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Small world! I know Nutty and his owner/owner's daughter.

This is Nutty, a better picture I think for showing his color.









And his lovely movement-


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What lovely photos!! It's easy to see it was "love at first sight" for you and handsome Billy.:in-love: It looks like was waiting for you. I just adore the photo of him peering at you over the fence. What a storybook ending to see him living so happily with your family. And what a joy for the breeder to know. (His sire is magnificent!)


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Billy is so handsome!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, Billy and Nutty both have beautiful rich colors!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

What a beautiful dog. I just love black Spoos. That dark velvety coat is fantastic. Look at that face. How could you not fall in love at first sight.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I enjoyed the pictures of Billy. What a lovely dog!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Thankyou so much for posting those photos of Nutty Aubrey. His breeder Carol is so dedicated and produces such amazing dogs. When we got our first standard poodle from her over 20 years ago,her daughter was 3 years old,and we have a video of her with the puppies! That was a long time ago,and it was our good luck that she had beautiful Billy for us to have. Nutty is a beautiful boy isn't he.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I figured Billy was still growing and going to be really big, he had HUGE paws in those pictures. He is gorgeous. And it is very touching to see you with him. FYI, my black spoo would get a brown tinge to her coat. It was the food, kibble. I called the feed company, and they tried to tell me I had sunbleached her. I retorted, then why is it at her roots, that grows out in bands like the rings on a tree, when I changed her diet? Since I switched food, she never got that brown caste again. I sat beside a lady with her black fluffy don't know what kind of dog (not a poodle), and it had a brown tinge, too. When I asked her what she fed, it was the same dog food I had fed....(she probably wondered why I asked her that question). But, I also wonder, if it happens to black spoos that are going to go grayer. Our foals, out of our gray mare, start out black, with brown almost purple hairs in their tails, and bodies. They shed out their baby coats to a gray....I am so happy for you AND Billy.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy has always been fed and is still on Fish4Dogs. He was on puppy large bite until he turned 1,and is now on adult. His fur is beautiful,soft and shiny. He is by far the best 
Looking standard poodle I've seen on my travels! Maybe I'm biased but he is a healthy strong lovely dog,no ear problems,no dribble eyes,white sparkly teeth,just in great condition so I don't want to change his food and I think this is part of why he looks so good.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Aww, Billy is just beautiful!


----------

